# clements nerve and brain tonic



## blondie (Apr 16, 2006)

hers a picture capsodaa


----------



## capsoda (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey Pam, Thats a great find. Love the label and it's in great shape too.

 Is there any embossing on the reverse { raised lettering}and is that a cork or glass stopper.



 Oh yeah, Welcome to the Antique Bottle Forum. I think you will enjoy it here as this forum is a wealth of information with alot of very nice people from around the world.


----------



## blondie (Apr 16, 2006)

yes there is embossing on the back and it has a cork in it


----------



## blondie (Apr 16, 2006)

the bottle is unchipped in good nick and quarter full of  black stuff


----------



## blondie (Apr 16, 2006)

lol am i doing it ok do you see my answers capsoda


----------



## blondie (Apr 16, 2006)

the bottle is unchipped and in good nick  embossoing on back says this bottle always remains the property of clementstonic limited is quarter full of black gunk lol


----------



## capsoda (Apr 16, 2006)

Yeap I see them and you are doing fine.

 Now a few more questions. Don't let me over whelm you.

 Does the side seem go all the way to the top and over it or stop on the neck some where?

 Is the bottom flat or does it have a circle on it ? Any markings on the bottom?


----------

